# Etsy - Over Saturated?



## brian0523 (Aug 11, 2008)

Don't you all think Etsy is completely over saturated with Bath & Body sellers?

I mean, after a while they all start to blend together....sell the same items, the same scents, etc...

I'm having second thoughts about opening and Etsy store.  What's the point.  How does a customer choose one seller over another, when everyone is selling them same crap?


----------



## Deda (Aug 11, 2008)

brian0523 said:
			
		

> How does a customer choose one seller over another, when everyone is selling them same crap?



Crap?  Is that really how you feel about the products you are creating? selling?  putting out there to represent yourself?

What I have noticed is that the successful sellers seem to have taken the time to do their research, no typos, clean clear photos, unique items, a fresh takes on the same old thing and they put in the time, getting themselves noticed.  Listing frequently, providing excellent customer service, and generally presenting a product they are truly proud of.

Anyway, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 11, 2008)

There are many B&B shops, but there are billions of shoppers. I believe there are enough sales for everyone.

You do have to stand out, brand yourself, take awesome photos & have  descriptions that are entertaining.

I am in the process of re-doing my entire shop so I can compete.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 11, 2008)

You also have to realize, every seller is also a consumer. So with every new store that goes up there is a new regular etsy consumer. 

The jewelry people are upset about the same thing, but for every new jewelry shop that sets up, there is a new soap consumer.

When the number of shops grows,  traffic increases. Most shops bring their customer base w/ them too. When I set up shop at etsy I send out an announcement to my mailing list so I brought a potential 400 new customers into the etsy buyers market.

So with every new bath shop that opens, there is more steap competition, but they potentially are bringing more buyers to etsy which is a good thing!


----------



## brian0523 (Aug 11, 2008)

LMAO - yes, I used the word "Crap".  Perhaps not in the correct context, but it's one I throw out there quite often.  For example:

Holy Crap
That's Crap
This is Crap
Oh Crap
Looks like Crap
What crap
Sounds like crap
And my all time fav - Smells like crap.    


No offense meant it's just one of my fav descriptors.


----------



## Lane (Aug 11, 2008)

brian0523 said:
			
		

> LMAO - yes, I used the word "Crap".  Perhaps not in the correct context, but it's one I throw out there quite often.  For example:
> 
> Holy Crap
> That's Crap
> ...


 Hahahaha! Agrees....

Etsy is getting tough and I am having a harder time with it. There are way to stand out.... I suggest, do your reasearch and BUY from the top soap sellers and see how they do it.  :wink:  And figure out how to do it better without copying...

Once I ordered a set of soaps from a BIG etsy Soap seller. It was a custom offering and I asked them if they could do it in two scents for me. They said "It would make it harder for us because we would have to make two batches (mp) and that's just double the effort..."

I was like seriously?? For what you are charging...I KNOW what bulk MP costs... and you simply can not be bothered to put some effort into it?? I did not say that of course!!! I told them to do it which ever would be easier...and paid. I was extremely disappointed with the presentation of the contents when it arrived....

I would NEVER tell a customer I couldn't do something if I could, simply because I'm being inconvenienced by it. Dang, if a customer needs something, even if it is one customer, I will do whatever I can to meet their needs. Period.

*end rant* hahahaha


----------



## digit (Aug 11, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> I would NEVER tell a customer I couldn't do something if I could, simply because I'm being inconvenienced by it. Dang, if a customer needs something, even if it is one customer, I will do whatever I can to meet their needs. Period.


I can testify to this!! You made up products with my choice of scents for a gift basket and sent it out the next day!! And in the middle of re-doing your web site.



			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> I send out an announcement to my mailing list so I brought a potential 400 new customers into the etsy buyers market.


Sent me one that you knew I could not resist!!!    

Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 11, 2008)

A customer once requested if I could make some grass scented lotion and I said I would try. I bought the scent made her a sample, sent it to her, and a week later bought more and referred me to her friend! I agree its difficult but like everyone said you have to stand out and really advertise yourself. Even with owning a website you have to stand out and advertise like crazy.


----------



## garland68 (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree about bending to the whims of the customer.  I make some very specialized face creams because I was asked to solve a problem.  That got me way more business and it really is fun fixing things;-)  Since we are all small it is actually not that big of a deal to go that extra mile and make a special batch.  In the end it will pay off with more business...


----------



## eden (Aug 21, 2008)

I've never even heard on esty until now ...I just checked them out & did a search for bath & body ...I got over 750 pages of sellers ...yikes!  How would you ever even get found!?!


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Creativity and pictures!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 22, 2008)

Etsy's fees are very reasonable and it is a very nice community.  

I have an etsy store for my other hobby, home made pet treats.  It does well when I post in the forums a lot, but I haven't had a lot of time to hang around over there lately and I haven't had a sale in ages.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 22, 2008)

When you go to the mall, there 50 thousand pairs of shoes, but that does not prevent the shoemakers from making new shoes & delivering them to the mall. It's up to the shop to direct traffic out of the mall hallways into their personal store. Some make it, some don't. It's all up to you.


----------

